# Any other Star Trek Geeks ot there



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Any other ST:TOS Geeks out there beside me?

If so check this out.

http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/news/article/26395.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That would be me, but I don't know how to speak klingon.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I can lend you my daughter, she speaks it.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Booooo star Trek geeks! 
Boooo! Hisss!*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How much does it cost for a Klingon translator now a days? Do you think I can just treat her to micky Ds and have her translate for me? I know, too much to ask for now a days.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Make it Burger King, ad include an Icee, and you'll have a deal...LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man kids today. I would hate to see what it would cost me if she spoke romulan too. Specally if she did tech support over the phone. I would hate to see the fee.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, I gotta send that link to the hubby. He's a ST geek too.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A new Star Trek movie coming out?! YAY!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would like to see the birth of the Borg. Or species 90210...LOL


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

In this film they should have the Universe implode so they cant make anymore.


----------

